# SRAMano gruppo



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

For those of you out there running partial (or full) SRAM gruppos, how do you think the following mix would work?

It's a definite compromise setup, trying to get a good balance of performance/ price/ weight for a bike that will see lots of racing and training. Once Red is widely available and prices drop a bit, I could upgrade to those shifters. Also, are the Rival shifter blades mirror polished like the cranks & brakes or more of a flat/brushed alu finish?

Rival shifters 
Force front der. (would Shimano work?)
Force Rear der.
Dura Ace SRM crank (already have)
Dura Ace chain
Dura Ace cassette
Dura Ace brakeset


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

SRAM and Shimano are supposed to be fully compatible with the exception of the shifters / rear derailleur due to SRAM's exact actuation.

With the combo you've detailed you shouldn't have any problems and can probably use the Dura-Ace front derailleur if you want to. I run a mix on my TT bike no problems at all (SRAM TT shifters, Force derailleurs, Dura-Ace cassette and chain and FSA cranks).


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

SRAM claims their FD cable pull is different from Shimano or Campy.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you're going to have to use a force fd, the only way you could use another fd is if you used barend shifters since these can be friction shifters. I think SRAM barends are indexed for the rear and friction for the front. Dura ace are index or friction for the rear and friction for the front.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

for best results a SRAM front deraillur is needed ist not the cable pull its the fact that the gate is wider on SRAm witha shimano you will not be able to set it up so it does not rub.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think as long as you have a SRAM shifter/rear derailleur combo it will work fine. I can tell you that the SRAM cassettes HATE the Shimano chain. You won't miss shifts but under load you can feel a grinding sensation in the pedals.

Has anyone tried a Wipperman chain on a SRAM cassette? The SRAM chains are very nice but pretty expensive to replace.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Try a campy chain...*

I haven't used the Wipperman chain, but I've been running a campy record 10sp chain with great luck on my SRAM cassette.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> for best results a SRAM front deraillur is needed ist not the cable pull its the fact that the gate is wider on SRAm witha shimano you will not be able to set it up so it does not rub.


The above is true.......you cannot trim the FD with the shifters from the Rival or Force gruppo. So the wider gate solves the no trim problem. With the new gruppo RED, trim is built in to the shifter.


----------

